

Vale Carroll Shelby: father of the muscle car  - bootload
http://theage.drive.com.au/motor-news/vale-carroll-shelby-father-of-the-muscle-car-20120514-1ylq1.html

======
josephcooney
I know nothing about cars, but I found this article on the Cobra vs. Ferrari
rivalry from The Selvedge Yard very interesting.
[http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.com/2009/05/11/the-snake-
th...](http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.com/2009/05/11/the-snake-the-stallion-
the-carroll-shelby-ford-cobra-that-kicked-ferraris-ass/)

------
rmason
I read an interview once where Shelby said he'd produced 165 different cars of
which only 8 every made him any money. But a few of those were very special.
I've ridden in a Cobra and the article is true you will never forget the
experience.

------
ajtaylor
As a teenager I lusted over the Shelby Cobra, and also the Mustang Fastbacks.
I still think the Cobra is one of the most gorgeous muscle cars ever.

------
yitchelle
It says something about the car when even the Shelby replicas of are almost as
desirable as the original.

------
twinturbo
RIP my friend. Cheers from a fellow gear head.

